# Shogun 2 - Steam-Download trotz DVD



## SebastianThoeing (15. März 2011)

Also manchmal verstehe ich Steam nicht. Jetzt lädt der das Game runter, obwohl ich die DVD im Laufwerk hab. Hab die .exe sogar schon dazu gezwungen, von E: zu installieren, dennoch startet das Mistvieh den Download. Hätte ich keine 32 MBit-Leitung wäre ich jetzt echt stinksauer. Habs mehrere Male gestartet, jedes Mal kam die Meldung: "Steam-Server derzeit überlastet. Versuchen Sie es später noch einmal." Komisch, dass der Download dennoch wunderbar funktioniert, nur die lokale Installation nicht.

Wer Erklärungen dafür hat, her damit.

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## shirib (15. März 2011)

SebastianThoeing schrieb:


> Also manchmal verstehe ich Steam nicht. Jetzt lädt der das Game runter, obwohl ich die DVD im Laufwerk hab. Hab die .exe sogar schon dazu gezwungen, von E: zu installieren, dennoch startet das Mistvieh den Download. Hätte ich keine 32 MBit-Leitung wäre ich jetzt echt stinksauer. Habs mehrere Male gestartet, jedes Mal kam die Meldung: "Steam-Server derzeit überlastet. Versuchen Sie es später noch einmal." Komisch, dass der Download dennoch wunderbar funktioniert, nur die lokale Installation nicht.
> 
> Wer Erklärungen dafür hat, her damit.
> 
> ...


Hm, das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, ich habe es bisher noch nicht persönlich erlebt, aber schon davon gelesen, auch in diesem Forum, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.

Das Internet bietet folgenden Lösungsvorschlag:



> Es gibt eine Möglichkeit die Installation von der zweiten DVD zu erzwingen. Schließen Sie dazu Steam, klicken Sie im Startmenü von Windows auf die Schaltfläche »Ausführen« (Unter Viste: »run« oder »Ausführen« in die Suchzeile eingeben). In dem neuen Menü tippen Sie: "C:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.exe" -install E:
> 
> »E:« steht in diesem Fall für Ihr DVD-Laufwerk und muss gegebenenfalls angepasst werden, genau wie der Steam-Pfad, wenn Steam bei Ihnen in einem anderen Ordner installiert ist.


Quelle

Allerdings kann ich, aufgrund fehlender Erfahrung leider nicht sagen ob das so funktioniert.


----------



## NAF_Andimator (15. März 2011)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit Empire Total War. Vielleicht hilft dir ja diese Anleitung:

http://www.spieleradar.de/PC/spiele/news/empire-total-war/6_10142_819/loesungen-fuer-probleme-mit-steam.html

Ich persönlich habe einfach immer wieder das Spiel deinstalliert und per DVD versucht neu zu installieren. Nach einigen Neustarts hat es dann einfach bei mir von DVD geklappt ohne dass ich was anders gemacht hätte.

Viel Glück!


----------



## SebastianThoeing (16. März 2011)

NAF_Andimator schrieb:


> Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit Empire Total War. Vielleicht hilft dir ja diese Anleitung:
> 
> http://www.spieleradar.de/PC/spiele/news/empire-total-war/6_10142_819/loesungen-fuer-probleme-mit-steam.html
> 
> ...


Alles probiert. Auch die Installationsforcierung durch den Parameter. Nichts. Dämlich. Naja, nach einer Stunde Download war das Ding geritzt und ich konnte spielen. Dennoch echt ärgerlich. Wenn einer noch mehr findet, immer rein in diesen Thread.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (16. März 2011)

Sega hat mittlerweile ein Workaround für die Shogun 2-Installation veröffentlicht. Funktioniert der Trick bei euch?


----------



## Herbboy (16. März 2011)

An sich sollte Steam auch ein Update rausgebracht haben, damit es geht - hast Du das mal probiert? Und hast Du auch mal alle shogun-(Installations)Dateien gelöscht (sofern dies nicht eh schon in einem der Tipps vorgeschlagen wurde) ? 


Hast Du mal probiert, ob man instalieren kann, ohne bei Steam angemeldet zu sein?


----------

